# [SOLVED]Not working 3G modem ZTE MF192+ (MF652)

## Oschtan

kernel 3.18.6

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 19d2:1218 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM MF652
```

messages

```
kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=1216

kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

kernel: usb 1-1: Product: MF192+

kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ZTE

kernel: usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 42E621180E4317FEF62E21D98F7AD69103D16078

kernel: usb-storage 1-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

kernel: scsi host4: usb-storage 1-1:1.0

mtp-probe[5405]: checking bus 1, device 5: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1"

mtp-probe[5405]: bus: 1, device: 5 was not an MTP device

kernel: scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ZTE      Datacard CD-ROM  0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

kernel: scsi 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

usb_modeswitch[5442]: switch device 19d2:1216 on 001/005

kernel: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 5

cron[5467]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=1218

kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

kernel: usb 1-1: Product: MF192+

kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ZTE

kernel: usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 42E621180E4317FEF62E21D98F7AD69103D16078

kernel: cdc_acm 1-1:1.1: ttyACM0: USB ACM device

kernel: cdc_acm 1-1:1.3: ttyACM1: USB ACM device

kernel: cdc_acm 1-1:1.5: ttyACM2: USB ACM device

kernel: cdc_acm 1-1:1.7: ttyACM3: USB ACM device

kernel: usb-storage 1-1:1.9: USB Mass Storage device detected

kernel: scsi host5: usb-storage 1-1:1.9

root[5527]: usb_modeswitch: switched to 19d2:1218 on 001/006

kernel: scsi 5:0:0:0: CD-ROM            ZTE      Datacard CD-ROM  0001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

kernel: scsi 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

mtp-probe[5563]: checking bus 1, device 6: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1"

mtp-probe[5563]: bus: 1, device: 6 was not an MTP device

ModemManager[4049]: <info>  Creating modem with plugin 'ZTE' and '4' ports

ModemManager[4049]: <warn>  Could not grab port (tty/ttyACM2): 'Cannot add port 'tty/ttyACM2', unhandled serial type'

ModemManager[4049]: <info>  Modem for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1' successfully created

ModemManager[4049]: <warn>  Modem couldn't be initialized: couldn't load current capabilities: Failed to determine modem capabilities.

NetworkManager[4036]: <info>  (ttyACM3): new Broadband device (carrier: UNKNOWN, driver: 'cdc_acm', ifindex: 0)

NetworkManager[4036]: <info>  (ttyACM3): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

NetworkManager[4036]: <info>  (ttyACM3): modem state 'unknown'
```

----------

## Oschtan

It should be added file /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/19d2:1216

```
########################################################

# ZTE MF192+

DefaultVendor= 0x19d2

DefaultProduct=0x1216

TargetVendor= 0x19d2

TargetProduct= 0x1217

MessageContent="555342430800498200000000000010FF000000000000000000000000000000"

CheckSuccess=20
```

MessageContent only for ZTE MF192+, not for ZTE MF192!

----------

